# which portable lighting are you using?



## TheBadLt (Aug 19, 2019)

Hi, I'm looking to upgrade some old lights for something with flexibility to be on or off a tri-pod or even hang. Not sure of what wattage or Lumens would fill one room. Also, are there any brands that do cord, and cordless options.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Check out the Festool Syslite Duo. It’s well worth the high cost. Two contractors I work with bought their own after seeing mine on the jobsite.

Milwaukee also has a huge range of lighting products. I don’t have any specific recommendations, but video production lighting might be another option.

It’s unfortunate, but most of the lighting marketed to contractors are cheaply built and the quality of the light is terrible (very uneven).




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Whatever brand or style you choose, go with LEDs to avoid the higher temperature issue. Unless, of course, you want some heat for drying purposes.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

RH said:


> Whatever brand or style you choose, go with LEDs to avoid the higher temperature issue. Unless, of course, you want some heat for drying purposes.



I'm pretty careful with my halogens in terms of the high temps. I've worked with the LED systems and I find they just don't produce enough light. The ones the guy had on the jobsite were seriously expensive ones too.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I'm pretty careful with my halogens in terms of the high temps. I've worked with the LED systems and I find they just don't produce enough light. The ones the guy had on the jobsite were seriously expensive ones too.


That very well may be. I only have one but it’s pretty bright for a smaller light. 

I just prefer the coolness of LED’s over the oven like older incandescents units I used to own.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I have a LED that I bought at Menards, that thing is bright!


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I just use ,but not very often, a tripod set of halogen lights . Or if I don't bring my own and it is a commercial job what ever is handy. I don't like the shadows any of them cast since they are only a few feet off the ground.


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

We use the husky led’s. A little expensive but last for a long time. We’ve had the same ones for years now. They do give off odd colored light (cool white) Sort of like a hospital room. When we paint oil we always use the halogens. It’s just the perfect light.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I always hated (still do) painting in rooms lit by CFLs. Those stupid bulbs would really mess with paint colors.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

RH said:


> I always hated (still do) painting in rooms lit by CFLs. Those stupid bulbs would really mess with paint colors.


 I painted out a bedroom on the weekend that had some new energy saving pot lights. Damn things flickered so much it was seriously messing with my eyes. Could hardly stay in the room for more than 15 minutes without leaving for a minute to give my eyes a break. That was in their kids room too. I mentioned it to the owner, but they didn't seem too concerned.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Things the government has ruined: Light bulbs and gas cans.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

I just bought a Milwaukee M18 light tower. Love it!

https://www.milwaukeetool.com/Products/Lighting/Tower-Lights/2135-20

It's definitely nice to have no shadows coming from 7' up. The portability is crazy good. I have the little Festool systlight system when looking for imperfections in drywall and cabinets etc.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

After many, many years, I'm still searching for the perfect light. Like many of you, I still use my halogen tripod. Although hot (and I have burned my arm on them before) they do put out the perfect light for painting. The LED's simply don't pump out enough light, especially for winter work when sunlight is almost non-existent. 

I'm often tempted to upgrade, but one thing holds me back. On most jobsites, I leave my halogens the whole time I'm working onsite. Inevitably, a plumber, carpenter, electrician uses my light when I'm not there, and, of course, they burn out the bulbs and don't replace them, or, they alter my light like cutting off the ground prong so they can plug my light into an ungrounded outlet, or, they knock the light over breaking them.

So, do I want to spend hundreds knowing someone will break it? Or, do I keep buying the $29.99 1000 watt halogen tripods? Hmmmmm......


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Anyone ever try/buy Wobble lights?


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

DeanV said:


> Things the government has ruined: Light bulbs and gas cans.




Hahaha very true. Now I just take the gas cap off and gas up the lawnmower and driveway 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Gymschu said:


> Anyone ever try/buy Wobble lights?



I worked for a GC several years ago that had one that would light up a football field. I looked into the smaller versions, but wow are they expensive. They do put out a lot of light, but I'll stick with my halogens.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

+1 for the Home Depot Husky LED Work Light: 

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-2500-Lumen-Portable-LED-Work-Light-K40068/207186689

$40 is a solid value, and I'm not sad if it gets broken. 

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-Tripod-for-Portable-LED-Work-Light-K9028/207186703


----------



## vwbowman (May 15, 2017)

*Festool is the way to go.*

I am a Festool dealer and encourage you to try their Syslite Duo. 8000 lumen at 5k. (whatever you do, don't look into the light!) Purchase the light & Tripod package. It simply blows away every light I put it up against. If you don't like it Festool has a 30 no questions money back guarantee. You cannot loose.

the link is below replace (dot) with .

festoolusa[/url] (dot) com/products/illuminating/working-light/574657---duo-set-usa


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

Gymschu said:


> Anyone ever try/buy Wobble lights?


A carpenter I worked with had a couple and they were not great but could be knocked around and I think they are considered explosion proof. 

Another guy on a job had this led light and I got one and it certainly paid for it's self on just one job vs. many halogen lights and the risk they pose and the price of replacement bulbs. 

This light illuminates very well and does not seem to distort color that bad and can be used for critical evaluation of walls or woodwork without burning yourself lol. The side lights that are adjustable help a lot.
I will be buying at least one more
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-3200-Lumen-Multi-Directional-LED-Tripod-Work-Light-DE007/206839059


----------



## AlWood (May 29, 2019)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I'm pretty careful with my halogens in terms of the high temps. I've worked with the LED systems and I find they just don't produce enough light. The ones the guy had on the jobsite were seriously expensive ones too.


LED's have come a LONG way recently. There are various color temps, even full spectrum daylight with a lighting curve like daytime sunlight (not just 5000k or whatever, but the same curve of other k like in real light)

Brightness wise, you get what you pay for (to a certain point), there are 10,000 watt equivalent and more if you want so bright you can't see anywhere.

It's not a matter of them not being bright enough anymore, more a matter of so much variety, and so much cheap crap, you have to do your research.


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

I ordered two of these tonight for less then 50.00 and assuming they work properly, for the price I got a great deal. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-HUSKY-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Krittterkare said:


> I ordered two of these tonight for less then 50.00 and assuming they work properly, for the price I got a great deal.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-HUSKY-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649



Please let us know how they work out. I'm not stubborn enough that I couldn't be converted and give LEDs another shot.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Please let us know how they work out. I'm not stubborn enough that I couldn't be converted and give LEDs another shot.


I have one of those. It works good.

I had a wallpaper client a few weeks back that set up a festool tripod thing for me. That thing was badass. overkill for regular painting, but for spotting drywall defects, it was insane.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

I just bought a Milwaukee portable tower light that uses M18 batteries. Love it!

https://www.milwaukeetool.ca/Products/Lighting/Tower-Lights/2131-20


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*On the cheap*



TheBadLt said:


> Hi, I'm looking to upgrade some old lights for something with flexibility to be on or off a tri-pod or even hang. Not sure of what wattage or Lumens would fill one room. Also, are there any brands that do cord, and cordless options.


Since I got back into painting around 2012 I have yet to buy a halogen light. 

I started using 5' to 6' lamps with a 150W to 250W incandescent bulb. At some point I started using a "Y" adaptor so I could use 2 bulbs in 1 socket. I brought my light down to Marina Towers when I started working there. I found that while I was away from the job, the bulbs would somehow either stop working or be broken and thrown out.

Last winter I needed a better light for a dimly lit house in Chicago that I was painting. I took my 6' tripod light (designed for home use, not for painting) and fitted, after removing its metal shroud, an orange plastic trouble light from Home Depot (that cost me about $20.00) onto the top of the lamp with hose clamps. I then screwed in a "Y" socket and screwed in 2 100W LED bulbs. This seems to work well enough. This trouble light has a 25' cord and a socket just under the light switch.

I brought this set-up down to Marina Towers and the GC ended up using it. Last winter he complained about the 2nd light socket on his yellow halogen tripod burning out (the first socket had burned out 2 years prior), I told him that I would take care of it. The next day I came equipped with a yellow plastic trouble light from Ace Hardware. This also had a 25' cord and 2 electrical outlets near the switch. The yellow plastic even matched his tripod. I attached it to the top of his tripod using hose calmps and he has been using this ever since. A lot less bulbs are being burned out as well as the LEDs are quite a bit tougher than incandescent bulbs.

The 100W LED bulbs are just under $4.00 with tax and are rated a little bit more than 1500 Lumens each, so that would make for a 3000+ lumen lamp using 2 bulbs. The 150W LEDs cost $15.00 + tax and are rated at 2550 lumens. I have not sprung for the 150W bulbs yet.

Here are some pics:


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

futtyos said:


> Since I got back into painting around 2012 I have yet to buy a halogen light.


https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/2899/IN-0300FR5K.html

I get these for my shop....they're cheap, bright, and long lasting. They would double the lumen output of your current setup.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Incandescent vs LED*



Lightningboy65 said:


> https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/2899/IN-0300FR5K.html
> 
> I get these for my shop....they're cheap, bright, and long lasting. They would double the lumen output of your current setup.


I have used (and always eventually broken) 150 - 250W incandescents in the past. I like the LEDs as they do not get so hot and are not so delicate that they go out when they are bumped, even lightly.

While the 300W shown in your link has 3500 lumens, my 2 100W LEDs combined have over 3000 lumens. I would not trust 2 higher watt incandescents in a "Y" double socket as they get way too hot. I do appreciate the input, however. Thanks,

futtyos


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

futtyos said:


> I have used (and always eventually broken) 150 - 250W incandescents in the past. I like the LEDs as they do not get so hot and are not so delicate that they go out when they are bumped, even lightly.
> 
> While the 300W shown in your link has 3500 lumens, my 2 100W LEDs combined have over 3000 lumens. I would not trust 2 higher watt incandescents in a "Y" double socket as they get way too hot. I do appreciate the input, however. Thanks,
> 
> futtyos


I have to ask, what are you wearing in those pics?


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*My work clothes*



Woodco said:


> I have to ask, what are you wearing in those pics?


I am wearing cargo shorts and a white pocket T with lots of paint on it. I am also taking the photos. This is a friend of mine who is also the GC on the condo paint I do. He is wearing a large Home Depot garbage bag to protect himself against water and slush while he is cutting ceramic tile. He looked so funny that I had to take photos of him. You can tell his attitude towards me doing this in the bottom photo.

By chance, his yellow trouble light rig is in the background of the top photo of him and my orange trouble light rig is in the bottom photo of him.

There are at least 3 grades of LED light. One is stark white, almost blueish. I don't like those. Another is almost yellowish, those I prefer. The 3rd one is about in the middle of the other 2.

These lights may not be as powerful as the commercial big boys, but they are also easy on the eyes and seem to do an adequate job. If anyone has a tripod where the halogen lights have burned out the socket fixtures, this is an easy way to make use of the tripod for not much money. The bulbs are also easy to replace and not too expensive either.

futtyos


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Oh. I thought those garbage bags were your work clothes... :vs_laugh:


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

futtyos said:


> I have used (and always eventually broken) 150 - 250W incandescents in the past. I like the LEDs as they do not get so hot and are not so delicate that they go out when they are bumped, even lightly.
> 
> While the 300W shown in your link has 3500 lumens, my 2 100W LEDs combined have over 3000 lumens. I would not trust 2 higher watt incandescents in a "Y" double socket as they get way too hot. I do appreciate the input, however. Thanks,
> 
> futtyos


Those bulbs are rough service rated...they hold up better than a standard incandescent, and I'm betting better than a standard LED. I see your point about the heat of two of the incandescents and the plastic, tho.

Your setup looks like it works pretty good . The exposed bulbs would probably not pass muster with safety inspectors, but not something you have to worry about on most jobs, I imagine. I'd certainly use it, as long as I knew no inspectors were going to pop up.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Krittterkare said:


> I ordered two of these tonight for less then 50.00 and assuming they work properly, for the price I got a great deal.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-HUSKY-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


The price looks good. 
I ordered one, and may order more if it is accurate description.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Rough service, shmough service!*



Lightningboy65 said:


> Those bulbs are rough service rated...they hold up better than a standard incandescent, and I'm betting better than a standard LED. I see your point about the heat of two of the incandescents and the plastic, tho.
> 
> Your setup looks like it works pretty good . The exposed bulbs would probably not pass muster with safety inspectors, but not something you have to worry about on most jobs, I imagine. I'd certainly use it, as long as I knew no inspectors were going to pop up.


I have used rough service incandescents in the past. After being on a few hours and getting very hot, the filaments always seem to break when the light stand gets bumped. And the light stand ALWAYS gets bumped, usually by the GC.

The LEDs also can be broken, but far less often in my experience. I also feel a lot more comfortable without the potential danger of the high heat of the incandescent bulbs. They also seem to burn out light bulb sockets from time to time.

futtyos


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Talk about heat from a work light, one time I put one of those halogen floor lamps that sit about six inches off the ground on the edge of a pool table. After a short time I smelled a burning plastic smell. The way the light was sitting on the table left the light an inch or two from the laminate edge of the pool table, which was scorched. Luckily (or not) it was my pool table. Luckier yet, I didn't leave the area with the light on and burn my house to the ground.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Lightningboy65 said:


> Talk about heat from a work light, one time I put one of those halogen floor lamps that sit about six inches off the ground on the edge of a pool table. After a short time I smelled a burning plastic smell. The way the light was sitting on the table left the light an inch or two from the laminate edge of the pool table, which was scorched. Luckily (or not) it was my pool table. Luckier yet, I didn't leave the area with the light on and burn my house to the ground.



Yup, you could probably light up a smoke with those things if you lost your lighter. lol. I just checked and a 500w halogen produces 7000 lumens, so my tripod setup is firing 14k lumens! I have to shut the thing down 15 minutes before I leave a job so that it cools down enough to put in my van without melting whatever it's laying on. It's definitely not something I use on every job. Generally just new construction when the electricians decide to cheap out and not hang some pig tails for people to use while they're working.



As I'm getting older I'm finding I need more lighting in the room to be able to see what I'm doing. It sucks getting older. Better than the alternative I guess.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Headlamp*



Wildbill7145 said:


> Yup, you could probably light up a smoke with those things if you lost your lighter. lol. I just checked and a 500w halogen produces 7000 lumens, so my tripod setup is firing 14k lumens! I have to shut the thing down 15 minutes before I leave a job so that it cools down enough to put in my van without melting whatever it's laying on. It's definitely not something I use on every job. Generally just new construction when the electricians decide to cheap out and not hang some pig tails for people to use while they're working.
> 
> 
> 
> As I'm getting older I'm finding I need more lighting in the room to be able to see what I'm doing. It sucks getting older. Better than the alternative I guess.


Wildbill, have you tried using a headlamp?










I started using them at Marina Towers in Chicago. When the sun is shining, lots of light comes in. When the sun is not shining these units are like caves. The headlamp comes in real handy.

futtyos


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

futtyos said:


> Wildbill, have you tried using a headlamp?
> 
> I started using them at Marina Towers in Chicago. When the sun is shining, lots of light comes in. When the sun is not shining these units are like caves. The headlamp comes in real handy.
> 
> futtyos


Headlamps are great, especially for cutting in walls and doing trim. However not so great for rolling. And the headlamp you posted, the coast brand, was recommended in a past post but I wouldn't buy another. It goes thru the batteries too fast. 2 hours and it dims down to unusable, imo. 

I had and lost one of these. Much better
https://images.homedepot-static.com.../5cfa1705-e05b-43bd-bcde-4d00f35a7269_300.jpg


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

The headlamp would be worth considering. I'd feel a little weird, but I'm generally alone on new construction. It would kill the one problem I have with halogens which is the shadowing. Last few years I've reduced that problem by just adding more halogens! lol.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Yup, you could probably light up a smoke with those things if you lost your lighter. lol. I just checked and a 500w halogen produces 7000 lumens, so my tripod setup is firing 14k lumens! I have to shut the thing down 15 minutes before I leave a job so that it cools down enough to put in my van without melting whatever it's laying on. It's definitely not something I use on every job. Generally just new construction when the electricians decide to cheap out and not hang some pig tails for people to use while they're working.
> 
> 
> 
> As I'm getting older I'm finding I need more lighting in the room to be able to see what I'm doing. It sucks getting older. Better than the alternative I guess.


There is a temperature range with halogens called the "brittle-ductile phase" You dont want to move them for at least ten minutes after you shut them off because the filaments will break really easy during that time. Thats why halogen bulbs burn out so often and easily. Just from movement.

And headlamps are worth their weight in gold anymore. I make sure to have several of them all over the place.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Woodco said:


> There is a temperature range with halogens called the "brittle-ductile phase" You dont want to move them for at least ten minutes after you shut them off because the filaments will break really easy during that time. Thats why halogen bulbs burn out so often and easily. Just from movement.
> 
> And headlamps are worth their weight in gold anymore. I make sure to have several of them all over the place.


 Wow. I had no idea. Thanks for the info. I do go through quite a few bulbs. I think I've got 6 in my glove compartment at any point in time. I try and shut them off whenever I can to let things cool down, but I'm constantly moving them around from room to room or within the room.


I've seen quite a few electricians and plumbers using the headlamps, but never even considered using them myself. Might have to give them a shot.


I just looked up the Festool duolight you mentioned earlier. Looks pretty good, but goes for $650 up here. Not an option.


Good lord! Just looked up headlamps on Amazon. For $30 I can get one that puts out more light than my twin halogen tripod. I'm sure that would be overkill and would drain the batteries quick tho. You can probably adjust that I would think.


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Please let us know how they work out. I'm not stubborn enough that I couldn't be converted and give LEDs another shot.


I got them today, they look a bit stark white just testing one but it is what the drywall crews use. For the price they are great and can take some abuse, and the safety factor and not having to buy bulbs.
I would most definitely recommend the tripod light in the link I made earlier with the side lights though it tips over a bit easy and the cord is short and is not super bright. Also one of the smaller ones I just recieved. I am a led convert though I will likely still use halogens in some areas. 

I also ordered this light set up and still waiting but will post my thought when it arrives.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Honeywell-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

Wildbill7145 said:


> The headlamp would be worth considering. I'd feel a little weird, but I'm generally alone on new construction. It would kill the one problem I have with halogens which is the shadowing. Last few years I've reduced that problem by just adding more halogens! lol.


I should have got a headlamp many years ago for fishing or auto repairs but I do use them now for painting a lot. I started using the Cree China flashlights. I believe the technology of all leds have made them better and more affordable, and I have had the flashlights left on overnight and still bright the next morning.

I have bought a lot of flashlights and extra batteries and had very few problems, a couple for the cars, one for the fishing vest a few lying around the house and have given many as gifts. Shipping from China was generally just 7 days.
I got a few of these headlamps

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Cree-LED-H...102802?hash=item2839d74bd2:g:338AAOSwqVBZX5tZ


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*More ovaltine please!*



cardgunner said:


> Headlamps are great, especially for cutting in walls and doing trim. However not so great for rolling. And the headlamp you posted, the coast brand, was recommended in a past post but I wouldn't buy another. It goes thru the batteries too fast. 2 hours and it dims down to unusable, imo.
> 
> I had and lost one of these. Much better
> https://images.homedepot-static.com.../5cfa1705-e05b-43bd-bcde-4d00f35a7269_300.jpg


My Coast headlamp is 435 lumens and uses AAA batteries. I buy 64 packs of Kirckland batteries at Costco, best deal I have found.

How many lumens is the Defiant you posted a photo of and does it use rechargeable batteries?

futtyos


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

futtyos said:


> My Coast headlamp is 435 lumens and uses AAA batteries. I buy 64 packs of Kirckland batteries at Costco, best deal I have found.
> 
> How many lumens is the Defiant you posted a photo of and does it use rechargeable batteries?
> 
> futtyos


Not sure the lumens but it is not rechargable. The batteries seemed to last twice as long as my coast or more. Maybe I just got a batch or crummy duracells. Have you had good performance with your coast? How long does your batteries last before the light dims too much to paint?


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

Krittterkare said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Honeywell-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


No one has come up with a better design tripods then these? I've been looking. Festtool has a their own as well as Milwaukee but really most are all the same. I have never had great luck with that design. With the knobs it is either all the way too tight or too loose. They don't fold up right. Every thing on them is sloppy. Want to find a nice one that I can mount my Ryobi lights onto. The ryobi is nice gives good light. 3 different strengths plus you can adjust the spectrum of the light. A battery charge lasts 4 hours. Or you can plug them into the wall. Just want to find a good stand. 

https://www.homedepot.com/p/RYOBI-1...7c&gclid=CPqKlryGxOUCFfECiAkdF1MADQ&gclsrc=ds


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Lumens vs battery life*



cardgunner said:


> Not sure the lumens but it is not rechargable. The batteries seemed to last twice as long as my coast or more. Maybe I just got a batch or crummy duracells. Have you had good performance with your coast? How long does your batteries last before the light dims too much to paint?


I can't tell you how long the battery life is on the Coast. From what I understand, the amount of lumens determines battery life. The more lumens, the shorter the battery life.

The best deal I have found on AAA batteries is the 64 pack of Kirkland batteries from Costco.

futtyos


----------

